# Wooden Rubik's cube building



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 7, 2019)

And so gives more evidence for non-cubers to say:’Aren’t all cubes magnetic?’ Lol


----------

